# I think I have FMS but I would like some information and advice



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've not long stumbled across this new illness till the other day when I was typing in about my joints aching, I have severe ibs and there is times I'm achey in places or the other at where my back knees and hips where very achey, I'm quiet prone to headachs and mingrains lately also, I just thought over the years I just get poorly easy with all these symptoms but this could explain illness all in one new one which would be a lot more nice to know I'm not having about 5 different illnesses at once just the one...
Any advice 
Thank you in advanced


----------

